# My New Fish - Pictures!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally got my new fishtank all set up and Curly and Larry are happily at home in it. They actually had to learn how to swim like real fish after being crammed in that little ten gallon tank their whole lives! I can't believe what little personalities they have, now that they are in the house and not out in the garage anymore. 
We are visiting petstores, trying to find the perfect "Shemp" to make our fish stooges complete. Let me know what kind of Goldfish you think Curly is......we are guessing he may be a Ryukin but aren't sure.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have a clue when it comes to fish identification, but I think they are so pretty! Very relaxing just to watch them. Good luck on the hunt for Shemp!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I love it! :biggrin:
They both look so happy and if they haven't been stunted too bad by being in the small 10 gallon, I bet they both grow!

Larry is for sure a black Moor and Curly is for sure a ryukin. Curly has a really nice ryukin "hump".


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks awesome!!! I just need more room to have mine back!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Larry is for sure a black Moor and Curly is for sure a ryukin. Curly has a really nice ryukin "hump".


Most definitely. :smile:

I miss my fish. :frown: I'm down to a goldfish bowl.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> Larry is for sure a black Moor and Curly is for sure a ryukin. Curly has a really nice ryukin "hump".


That's what we were thinking. We were looking at some fish yesterday that were labled Ryukins and didn't have any humps at all....just plain fantailed goldfish. I think you really have to be careful at Petsmart when you pick out a fish, they have no idea what kind of Goldfish they have there. 

Curly is pretty darn mellow for a Ryukin. Larry pushes him away from the food all the time and pigs out. We're trying to find a third fish about the same size as those two so it will have a chance of getting some of the food from Larry and not get beat up by him. 

In the long run it paid off to spend two weeks hunting Criags List and driving all over NC searching for tanks. But it's exhausting and you meet a lot of really strange people! I do love Craigs list though!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

chowder said:


> That's what we were thinking. We were looking at some fish yesterday that were labled Ryukins and didn't have any humps at all....just plain fantailed goldfish. I think you really have to be careful at Petsmart when you pick out a fish, they have no idea what kind of Goldfish they have there.


It really all depends on how knowledgable the pet care person is. It's like anywhere else...some care about their job and will try their best, others don't.  

I'm proud to say that I work at a very tight-knit store and pretty much everyone tries to know everything that they can, and if they don't know then they'll get someone who does. :biggrin:

Most of the time that's me......:tongue: haha j/k That would be a sad day. lol


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

That is an awesome set up! I have a comet, and what I think is a fantail, but you guys say they are a ryukin, but I don't know. They are in a 10 gallon tank, and happy never any sign of trouble, and I've had them for over 1 year now. Does one need a air pump in the tank?

Also How do you guys keep your water cool in the summers? I use a a big 2 liter bottle and just fill it with water and freeze it, seems to do the trick.


----------

